# What breed do you raise



## re lee

There are several different breeds of show birds That I am sure the different people here raise. What breed do you raise. And why do you like that breed. I raise fantails. American type. I believe the fantail is not an easy bird to raise. It has to have a balanced mating to produce a good show type bird. And when showing it has to not only look good carry enough points. it has to be able to walk and maintain good head set up front legs. to carry its self well. So I like the challenge it requires to work with. Tell us some about your breed or breeds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*My "Breed", "Ludo Claessen"*

OK, some will say that mine are not a seperate "Breed" at all. I can't help myself, but with all the in-breeding that was preformed before I acquired these birds, and now with the line / in-breeding I am doing, they are certainly now at least a "Strain" if not an out and out "Breed". 
Most are either Red, Blue Velvet, or Red Bar, they have "Frills" and love long, hard, races.

Check here for my home page
http://hometown.aol.com/smithfamilyloft/myhomepage/profile.html

http://hometown.aol.com/smithfamilyloft/page1.html


----------



## chiscalin

Hy everybody
I am Calin from Romania and I raise Romanian black white tail flyer and roller of Galati and Romanian fawn flyer.
You can see my birds at www.porumbei.ro/columbofili/Calin.Chis/ ( in "galerie foto").
if you wanna see other Romanian breeds look at www.porumbei.ro/a_rase_agrement.php


----------



## pigeonmama

Hi all,
I raise/show Valencias Figuritas. Just started last year with one pair, now up to three pair, including my squabs. Want to build up to 5 or 6 pair to continue breeding/showing/selling.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Calin! Welcome to the Pigeon Talk board. Thank you for sharing your pictures. Your birds are very beautiful!

Terry


----------



## re lee

They are a little different in looks Glad you found this forum.


----------



## seraphimgurl

I have Seraphim and Satinettes.


----------



## re lee

Well hows your birds doing. And the other birdsas well. Been going to go by your Das place and see the birds but have not made it yet.


----------



## Rollerboys

*Canadian Show Rollers*

My brother and I raise Canadian Show rollers and believe this breed to be a delight to work with on a daily basis. It could be compared to the American Baldhead Show Roller but Canadian made and one of the newest roller breeds, being established only since 1963.

The birds represents the flying roller in that it looks ready to take flight but still being blockier and larger, having a thicker neck, the breed also has adopted by design, a more uncommon bald pattern in that the body color includes the tail, rump, chest and legs. The only white is the head and the flights.

To see a painting ( still not certified ) gives a nice representation of the Breed just type in Canadian Show Roller in google or Jeeves and you will see it.


----------



## sirpigeon

I raise rare colored racing homers and rare colored starlings.


----------



## re lee

I have a friend that races colored homers along with his other race birds. He say if he could not raise his colors he would not raise birds at all. And hes been doing a little winning with his colored birds. . And some he can just fly a few races as feather will not hold up for the long races. To soft.


----------



## sirpigeon

I don't race mine,but I do train them and have taken them over a hundred miles and they always come home!


----------



## flewthecoupe

hello all, my name is john from new jersey, im just getting back into colored homers after a year off due to a new adition to the family. i ve had birds for 5 years prior to taking a break. ive had numberous breeds tipplets, colored homers, racing homers, fantails, lahores, rollers, modeanas, satinets. 
but ive always stuck with colored homers. and am looking for a couple more solid yellows, reds, and red model homers local only or i occasionally go to Bronx,NY on sundays. 

ive also always wanted to try out some tumblers, but havent found any that were affordable for me. untill this weekend a freind accuired some Turkish??? tumblers. i bought a pair for a very good price. after taking them home and watching them tumble in the coupe from the floor up to the perch , i called him up and said i'll take the other 7 tumlers. 
i cant wait to get a couple of these birds in the air and see what they can do.

the reson why i typed Turkish with question marks is because from what ive seen on the internet turkish tumblers have feathered legs. the birds i got dont. 

PLEASURE TO BE A MEMBER OF THE SIGHT, JOHN


----------



## Pogohawk

Hey every body, I raise racing homers, Lahores and have a few rollers in the mail. I've been really interested in a Turkish breed but don't know exactly what they are. I can't read this guys website but have been trying to talk to him on the net (really hard since he doesn't speak english). Here's the link to his website http://www.guvercincenneti.com/ if any body could help me out that would be great. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Pogohawk

Oh I forgot, here's a link to some photos of my birds http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/pogohawk/my_photos hope you enjoy!!!!


----------



## go4pigeons

Pogo,

Thanks for sharing the photos. They are great! Al


----------



## gws_1963

*newbie first post*

I'm a new owner of 3 pairs of gorgeous Old German Owl (OGO) pigeons. Not a newbie to pigeons, but it has been about 20 years since I've had them.

I purchased them from a breeder in IL, from Eggbid.com, although I'd been pointed in his direction before the auction (thanks Daryl!). They come from some very good show lines, and I'm hopeful they will produce well for me.

Take a look: OGO pigeons 

I'm also incubating 2 eggs that were laid in transit. I'm hoping to be able to foster them (rather than hand feeding) but time will tell on that one!

I also raise Ringneck and Diamond doves, so some of you may recognize me (Hi Terry and Kathy!) from the yahoo group "Doves-Pigeons". Daryl... we need to talk Figuritas!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Greg,

Welcome to Pigeons.com. Those are some gorgeous birds you got there! Best of luck with them and best wishes for a successful outcome with the eggs.

I'm sure some of your friends will be along to welcome you as well.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Greg! What a pleasant surprise to see you here on Pigeon-Talk! Welcome!

Your German Owls are absolutely beautiful!

Will look forward to your posts.

Terry


----------



## gws_1963

OLD German Owls... (yes there is a difference)

and thanks


----------



## zoo keeper

I am breeding Homing pigeons. To date I have had rollers, high flyers and homers. My homers are my favorite. I still have one roller which has turned into the loft pet. I let him out to fly now and so far I have not seen the cool roll, but at any rate he gets exercise. As for my homers I have just completed breeding a young bird team. I have also been playing a bit with breeding colors. I know colors dont make a better racer, but they sure make me smile when I see all the color in my loft.


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, Greg,
I hope you're as happy with your Owls as I am with my Figuritas. I got 3 pairs from the same person you got the Owls from.
Greg, just e-mail me at [email protected] and we'll discuss Valencian Figuritas, rather than tie up space here. This offer is open to any one who wants to know about my birds, so feel free to e-mail.
Daryl


----------



## upcd

*My Favorites*

Greetings, I love Indian Fantails Because they have lot going on. The fanned tail, crest on the head and the feathered feet. Also the colors and markings. I like saddles and solids in yellow or red and white. Next, I am fond of West of England Tumblers. I enjoy the baldheads which kind of look like bald eagles. Lastly, I am into rollers for color and the show in the sky.


----------



## Doves1111

Hey everybody...and Hey there Greg...Welcome aboard!!! 
I raise Pheasant pigeons, Fantails (American), Ringneck Doves, Diamond Doves, Zebra Finches, and Bobwhite Quail...new to the quail sort of ...I have raised Corturnix before  .
Dawn


----------



## halfwatt

I raise rare colored racing homers that i show, my birds have won me several first places at shows, been showing for about 4 or 5 years now. Use to raise modenas and amereican fantails, gonna get back into the modenas.


----------



## re lee

Modenashave really became much larger birds in the past 25 years. what colors will you raise in the modenas


----------



## halfwatt

I seem to like the solids the best, yellows are very nice, but a little too hard to find.


----------



## sirpigeon

What colors do you have your racing homers in? I have mine in almond,reduced,andalusian,indigo,white-bar,white-chec,deroy,rec.yellow,rec.red,ash yellow,brown,rec.opal,solid white and solid black.I also have afew saddles,but I prefer solid colors.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

sirpigeon said:


> What colors do you have your racing homers in? I have mine in almond,reduced,andalusian,indigo,white-bar,white-chec,deroy,rec.yellow,rec.red,ash yellow,brown,rec.opal,solid white and solid black.I also have afew saddles,but I prefer solid colors.


 First and foremost, my birds are RACING PIGEONS, the colors are, what they are. Mainly, red velvet, red check, silver, and very dark check. With all the colors of the rainbow, you have HOMING PIGEONS, not racers.  

Just didn't want there to be confusion on the difference.  No way in heck, a person can have that many colors, and a "family" of RACERS. It is a genetic impossibility. I like "pretty" homers myself, especially if they have a demonstrated ability to win races. But, let's not confuse "pretty" homers, with hard core "RACERS".


----------



## halfwatt

All the ones i have now are barless blue's, its the second rarest color you can get, use to have barless brown, but they wouldnt raise me any, go figure


----------



## halfwatt

First and foremost, my birds are RACING PIGEONS, the colors are, what they are. Mainly, red velvet, red check, silver, and very dark check. With all the colors of the rainbow, you have HOMING PIGEONS, not racers. 

Well, mine are racing pigeons, actually are bastine bloodline, and have placed very well in 3 to 5 hundred mile races. If they wernt placing well, if not beating the "norm" in colors, believe me, i wouldnt be selling them like i do, i cant breed them fast enough for the ppl that want them, and racers only buy winning stock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirpigeon

I don't have any barless at this time,but some of my birds carry barless,so hopefully I'll raise some. I don't race my birds,but I have taken them 125 miles away and they beat me home! All of my stock does come from people who do race them though and I have a bird out of 600 mile race winners.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

halfwatt said:


> First and foremost, my birds are RACING PIGEONS, the colors are, what they are. Mainly, red velvet, red check, silver, and very dark check. With all the colors of the rainbow, you have HOMING PIGEONS, not racers.
> 
> Well, mine are racing pigeons, actually are bastine bloodline, and have placed very well in 3 to 5 hundred mile races. If they wernt placing well, if not beating the "norm" in colors, believe me, i wouldnt be selling them like i do, i cant breed them fast enough for the ppl that want them, and racers only buy winning stock!!!!!!!!!!!


 OK,

I stand corrected. Wouldn't be the first time, I stuck my foot into my BIG mouth.  

Normally, a closely knit family or strain, will not have all those different colors. The reason may be, that most lines are based on just a few key birds. I was speaking from my own limited experience, and may have spoken out of turn.

I was thinking that one could own a winning family or line, in any color. I didn't think it possible, to have a winning family that came in every color, with preformance equally distributed. At some point, key birds would come to dominate, based on preformance. Their winning offspring, would be given preference in breeding, and so on, and so forth. In a typical loft, there will be a small group of "Stars" in which the loft's genetic makeup is built around. 

In my loft, I own at times #11 to #15 pairs of breeders, numbered from #1 to #15. Normally, pairs #1 to #6, produce offspring which replace pairs #15, #14, #13 etc. sometimes #11 moves up to #10, #9 etc. as a result, the color make up, resembles pair #1,2, & 3 since their offspring is in #4, 5, 6 etc. so, unless I introduce a cross, they are all related. And are in three or four basic colors.

I was thinking, even if I had 50 pairs, and followed the same pattern, of replacing good with better, I would still end up having very limited colors.


----------



## halfwatt

It comes down the the bird in general, it could be purple, if it wins, its a good bird, i dont personly race them, but the ppl who buy them do, all i was trying to say, its more to do with the bloodline and training, birds build, etc, then the color of the bird. Sorry if i came across any other way.


----------



## pigeonpeddler

*Rare Breed, White Racers, Rollers, Modenas*

You can see them at www.pigeonpeddler.com website Here's some I raise. Rare Breed, White Racers, Rollers, Modenas, Frillbacks, Swallows, Double Crested Priests, Helmets, Danzig Highfliers.


----------



## DOOMAN

*Types Of Birds*

I keep a variation of pouters;some horseman and some spanish and also spanish crosses.Below is a leadie,storrie pouter cock,more of my birds can be seen on my website.GLASGOWS DOOS


----------



## george simon

*HOMERS and ITALIAN OWLS*

*Hi Just thought it might be nice if we bumped this thread up so I will start I raise 4 breeds Racing Homers,American Show Racers, Saddle Homers, and the breed that I like the best Italian Owls.all 4 of these breeds can raise their young that is one of the things that I look for when choosing a breed. I don"t like have to use pumpers in order to raise young.* GEORGE


----------



## Chilangz

I am into Indian Fantails, as I love the breed. But I do not show them but I keep them as a passion. I am looking to expand my loft after which I am planning to get some hifliers and Tipplers.


----------



## LAZARO17

Hello ! I Am Intrested In Buying Spanish Pouter (picas) Please If Eny One Know Where I Can Find Them Or Who May Have Please Let Me Know Thank You !!!


----------



## LUCKYT

I have settled on Oriental Rollers, as my main breed. Prefer flying type, but it might be fun to get back into Showing some day. And i like the Almond color most of all. Dave


----------



## mookeeman

re lee said:


> There are several different breeds of show birds That I am sure the different people here raise. What breed do you raise. And why do you like that breed. I raise fantails. American type. I believe the fantail is not an easy bird to raise. It has to have a balanced mating to produce a good show type bird. And when showing it has to not only look good carry enough points. it has to be able to walk and maintain good head set up front legs. to carry its self well. So I like the challenge it requires to work with. Tell us some about your breed or breeds.


i raise mookee's i got into them because i wanted something that little to noone has and because there pritty


----------



## Csilla75

*american fantails*

hello everybody 
My name is Csilla, I´m from Sweden and have a pair of american fantails. They´re white with lace-feathers on their tails.


----------



## tboycountry

I am Will from Texas. I raise India Fantails. All colors, but love the white the best. It is great to talk to so many people here about birds, save a few lives with the advice I got here.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I have racing homers and dragoons.


----------



## karijo

Ancients, Berliner Kurze, Budapest Shortface Tumblers, and Lahores here!


----------



## george simon

karijo said:


> Ancients, Berliner Kurze, Budapest Shortface Tumblers, and Lahores here!


 *Hi KARIJO, With all those short faces you need some homers for feeders. good luck* GEORGE


----------



## Margarret

I'm glad this got bumped up. I missed it till now. I raise Domestic Show Flights and am breeding my first homers ( if you don't count the oops babies). George gave me a lovely indigo hen for my black self cock. They paired up right away when introduced, but no eggs. I was just starting to get a bit worried when I looked this morning and found her with a newly laid egg. Guess it was their April Fool joke for me. I'm hoping to get at least one andelusian from this pair.

Margaret


----------



## karijo

This is why I have befriended all the local racers. Champions make _excellent_ pumpers. mwahahahahaa

Actually, I do have a few pumpers (working on getting mates for my two foster hens). Though it seems my Budapests don't need any help. Go figure.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Racing Homers, my two main strains are Fabry's an Houbens one pair of Jan Ardens, and a few pairs of jannsens.
Dave


----------



## RodSD

I have homers and probably homer cross with something I don't know what.


----------



## TrevorsCoop

Right now, i have not birds. But grandfather does and i am over there all the time. We they are all mutts, lol. One is half kind, half homer. another is half king and his father was just a homer type cross. Then the other 4 are mixed. We have only one pair left and there two sons. I will try to get some pics soon.


----------



## wcooper

Hey everyone, my wife and I both breed and show pigeons, as well as fly. We have Birmingham Rollers(Jaconette Line), Mookees, Modenas, West of England Tumblers, and Ringneck Doves. We have birds for sale most all of the time, so contact us if you need anything.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

I have West Of England Tumblers, and now I am starting a small flock of BR's....


----------



## Yeasmin

I've a pair of Birminghum rollers. And a sweet little egg...


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Yeasmin said:


> I've a pair of Birminghum rollers. And a sweet little
> egg...



Good luck with your sweet little egg..


----------



## mookeeman

i raise mookee's-50 ,budgies-20 ,ringneck doves-12 , Arabian Trumpeters-2, Thailand Laughers-2 

in the past i have had rollers mondenas homers and fantails


----------



## karijo

Oi vey, I need to amend my list:
Ancients, Berliner Kurze, Budapest Shortface Tumblers, and Lahores... _and Portuguese, and West of Englands.
_ heheh

...oh, and I accidentally bred a pair of Muttlies - Black West of England crossed with Black Blondinette (sneaky guy). Oops... can I just say they are the cutest flippin' babies though??


----------



## Pigeon lower

Old classic frills-About 30
Homers -About 10

And have raised many other breeds in the past. Including..
Chinese owls
American fantails
Indian fantails
Rollers
Horseman pouters

And some others but cant think of them right now.


----------

